# Mingo Ridge Saturday 8/31



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Left the bait man around 6:30, headed southeast on calm seas, we ran 35 knots to an awaiting T-storm. We manage to get around the back side but the wind was waiting for us! :whistling: Got on several spots with three other small craft but the drift was running so hard, my 16oz sinkers looked as if we were trolling. The bite picked up with several nice AJ's and a few mingos on board. Move over to another wave infested wind driven spot and my buddy decided to jig awhile, bam, big fish on! :thumbsup: Freakin grouper hit and ran his 750 penn like a wild hog. Oh, had a new guy onboard, poor fellow, in between fishing his was praying to the fish gods over the side.:blink: All in all, safe run back to port, once again NOAA's 1-2's are scary!


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice report and great catch ! What is Mingo Ridge ? Is it the Edge ?


----------



## inshorefisherman (Oct 10, 2009)

mingo ridge is some ledges and natural bottom just east of the edge. if you look it up there is published numbers for it. and can be pretty good fishing at times


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Casey,
http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f33/mingo-ridge-47795/


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks Skip.


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

lastcast said:


> Casey,
> http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f33/mingo-ridge-47795/


Thx skip, I was going to post the numbers today! :thumbup:


----------

